# come to daddy



## ghaleon (28. August 2001)

falls hier jemand den sound von aphex twin - come to daddy kennt 
soll er mir doch bitte mal ein paar stichpunkte geben wie ich den mit fruity loops 3 oder anderen proggies [mit link bitte] einigermassen gut hinkrieg


----------



## TrauerClown (5. September 2001)

*hmmm...*

also wer Aphex Twin nich kennt, ´hat nie wirklich gelebt ;-)

Wie du an Aphex Twin Effektmäßig rankommst kann ich dir gerne verraten...fülle eine Badewanne mit reinem Meskalin, lege dich 37 Wochen hinein..leg dir´n Bandlaufwerk mit..sagen wir 20Terrabyte zu, nimm dein geröchel auf..und wenn du´s überlebt hast nochma kurz durchsamplen..

Aphex Twin benutzt allein in dem Song "come to daddy" soviele verschiedene Samples wie Scooter, Members of Mayday und Blümchen auf einem Album..

also...ich würde sagen...es ist unmöglich auch nur annähernd an ihn ranzukommen..

so´n paar kleine Egitarren- und Voice-verzerrrungen wie beim besagten Song sind leicht zu erreichen..aber es wird niemals so perfekt klingen wie von AfX


----------



## Klon (5. September 2001)

lol you are right, ich find ON aber noch besser von denen


----------

